# In your opinion, what is the BEST deer attractant?



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

http://benstrophybuckmix.com/

this


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

the VERY BEST is a hot doe tied to your stand!


----------



## Crazy Wolves (Jan 16, 2012)

WEEGEE said:


> the VERY BEST is a hot doe tied to your stand!




:mg: Your killin me... 


Wrong answer ...


Crazy Wolf


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Doe


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

giant pile of corn under an apple tree in a sugar beet field


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

I personally don't use any of it. I did for years but found I was far more successful not using any scent and concentrating more on location, terrain and wind.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Learning to hunt the wind and terrain is your answer. Gimmicks won't change the way a mature buck moves.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes a good spot is crutial but deer cane liquid is awesome. It's best from about week one until the 30 day mark. But after 30 days the deer don't really hit it much but still check it all the time. At times I had deer staying on the sight for 4 hours or more.


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Peas, oats and apples work great! But a mature buck is still a mature buck and it ain't his first rodeo..


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Minesota DNR did a study on this.The winner was Peanut Butter


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I tried that BB2 last year and I got a ton of pictures until I put it out. I did however get more ***** on camera then I have ever seen in one spot!


----------



## boggintuff (Jun 8, 2011)

Early Season... Deer Cane Black Magic, works great till the late in pre-rut.
Deer left holes in the ground...incredible to see


----------



## AndyZed (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Best deer attractant:

Thick cover and low pressure


----------



## Tenpoint55 (Mar 18, 2007)

ever calm is a very good attractant, killed many deer useing this scent. have had deer walk in the same tracks that I made going too my stand.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Armed_AL said:


> I personally don't use any of it. I did for years but found I was far more successful not using any scent and concentrating more on location, terrain and wind.


I do hunt location terrain and wind. However im on private land, which is surronded by food (oat fields, flax, wheat etc.) so i have to "one up" the grain. Im in a ravine about 0.5 miles from a river, and about 20 yards off the main trail. Ive had a 165-170 typical buck ive been seeing the last 2 years and he always disappears about 3 days before opening day for archery (which is sept.1) this is why i cant use doe urine or what not in september and i need something that he will be drooling over. All i need is one chance at him.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

Bucks don't get 170 class getting shot over bait piles , just sayin'. No matter what black magic you use the deer will always follow the available food sources. He not disappearing there are key food sources changes at that time of the year. If you don't get him close to where he's bedding "with in 100 yards" you will likely not see him as they tend to start holding closer to bedding until dark that time of the year. There is no easy way if you really want to drop a mature buck.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Best deer attractant:
> 
> Thick cover and low pressure


BINGO!

This and then used sparingly for about 3 days in November (normally 6th,7th & 8th around here) a Code Blue Dragline can be money!
Bait piles will attract deer, but to me the older, wiser bucks shy away for the most part.
Food plots are great if you got the land, time, equipment and money.


----------



## Warrden (May 3, 2011)

I have used primal attractant a lot and went from having 100 pics on a trail cam in 2 weeks to 3500! The spring summer mix works awesome for scouting in summer, I couldn't believe how well it brought animals in no matter where I put it they would find it
, check out their facebook page they post some pretty nice animals on there. 




hunter-4-life said:


> As far as bait goes, what is the best attractant for bucks? Besides doe urine, scrapes etc.
> 
> has anyone tried primal deer attractant? I use Big&J and honestly i had deer coming from every direction. I had 15 deer at my bait one night this fall with that stuff!


----------



## little hunter (Mar 1, 2009)

I have used Big&J and it worked good until the Bears and raccoons came then the deer left from what little research I have done on it people say to use vanilla extract pure I have not tried it yet


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

A woman driving a vehicle at night near farm land ?


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Without a doubt Apple Crush makes the deer in my area go crazy!


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

To be honest, best thing I have ever used is a 50# Trace Mineral Block from Tractor Supply. Only cost $5 and will last 1-2 years dependent on weather and deer activity. Even after it dissolves they will still paw the ground like crazy.


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

Copenhagen that's sent from the tree stand to the ground. 


PSE 🎯


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

2 x


buckleg said:


> ever calm is a very good attractant, killed many deer useing this scent. Have had deer walk in the same tracks that i made going too my stand.


----------



## Greenmachine69 (Sep 6, 2013)

Inc. said:


> A woman driving a vehicle at night near farm land ?


Haha I get it!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Low pressure and a white oak dropping I mean raining acorns.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

They hit the antler max protien pellets the hardest here.


----------



## ackool1234 (Sep 11, 2012)

signal 11 scents have worked the best for us


----------



## ARO Assassin (Oct 6, 2009)

buckleg said:


> ever calm is a very good attractant, killed many deer useing this scent. have had deer walk in the same tracks that I made going too my stand.


X2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

A nice green food/bait plot by the looks of things on the tv hunting shows.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Depends on where your hunting and the hunting pressure that exists. I never ever use rattle bags, bleats or grunt calls on heavily hunted public land for me using doe urine has worked the best. On lightly hunted land rattling, estrus bleats and doe urine has worked amazingly well 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

The best thing in our area is Lucky Buck deer will stop at that before anything else hands down.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

I've used corn oil in the past with success.. Spray it out of a bottle all over where you want the deer to stop.

Other then that the best attractant I've use is Harmon Interdigital... bar none has killed a lot of deer dead down wind of me


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Other than my subaru I have found acorn producing oaks attract a lot of deer...I always look for acorns


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Lucky buck? I just saw this stuff. What is it? How do u use it.


----------



## montecg5 (May 8, 2005)

Lucky Buck is awesome but only for the summer don't have any bucks hit it in the fall at all. I've used this stuff for several years now and if you saw the holes that they've dug up you'd be amazed. It's a mineral though and not good for attracting them in the fall. Corn and feeder here in Wv.


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

We have luck with it year around, I got pics where they stop at the lucky buck sights and never go to the corn sites. So once September 1 comes around and no more feeders out I keep using Lucky buck.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

a field of tilled up sugar beets in late dec with 5 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

Uncle Bucky said:


> I've used corn oil in the past with success.. Spray it out of a bottle all over where you want the deer to stop.
> 
> Other then that the best attractant I've use is Harmon Interdigital... bar none has killed a lot of deer dead down wind of me


Corn Oil would be considered baiting in IN, no?


----------

